
Nuclear Charge Radii of Boron - bookofjoe
https://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.122.182501
======
archgoon
Freely available arxiv preprint:

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1901.06323](https://arxiv.org/abs/1901.06323)

------
saagarjha
I have nothing against science for the sake of doing science, but I’m curious
if there’s any wider impact for these results. I see a light atom and “nuclear
charge radii”, so does this have anything to do with fusion research?

~~~
pfdietz
"The lightest elements play an exceptional role for the advancement of nuclear
and atomic physics: Only here theoretical approaches are sufficiently advanced
to calculate both electronic and the nuclear structure from first principles."

The purpose of this work would be to get data to subject these calculations to
experimental test. In other words, science.

